# Stuck fish- injured, need advice



## Unearthed (May 7, 2012)

Can't believe this happened, but it did. One of my dwarf gouramis became wedged inside one of the holes in the calcium stone in my tank. I tried for the longest time to get him out, but he was actually half-twisted and wedged up inside it. I eventually had to grab him by the rear of his bottom and kind of wiggle him out backwards. The whole process ripped most of his top fin off and caused some obvious injuries to him. He's in the tank swimming, but it looks like he can't keep himself steady too well. 

Is there a chance he will heal? If I keep him in the tank and his injuries get infected, could it spread to other fish? Should I consider putting him out of his misery?  I don't have a QT tank. The red on the top of his back looks like he may have bled under his skin and the silver spot on his head is an abrasion.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. An open wound can get infected and you don't have to worry about moving it to another tank unless its tank mates are picking at it. But if the medication you use isn't plant safe then you will have to move it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would move to a seperate tank, and keep up a lot of water changes, may heal that way.


----------



## Unearthed (May 7, 2012)

The other fish aren't bothering him at all, but he is most certainly not himself. He used to be one of the most active fish in the tank. Now he's just in the corner behind one of the plants


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

He's scraped up and injured. If there is no infection, he should heal. He certainly will keep a low profile, but if the other fish don't bother him, all you need to do is keep the water clean (25% twice weekly for a week or two), and he should get through.
If he had internal injuries, that too is a problem, but he's about where a fish that escaped a predator or was caught and released would be. His chances look good, from the photo.


----------



## Unearthed (May 7, 2012)

Should I think about Melafix or something like it?


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

It would help speed up the healing process but make sure it's plant safe if you have live plants and crab/snails.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

my oscar got beat up pretty bad, lost a lot of his fins and most of his scales! i just done lots of water changes and waited and he healed in no time. i think you shouldnt add meds unless its totally necessary, in the wild they'd heal on there own.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm really unconvinced abour melafix, as the ingredients are proven against bacterial infections when very highly concentrated, but in the concentrations offered in the product, I'm not sure it's much more than a nice smelling liquid. If you use it, don't make it a substitute for water changes.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Melafix isnt good for labrynth fish.I would move him to his own tank for awhile,and give him waterchanges.Him being alone should help him get a bit more secure and allow him to heal without others stressing him out.


----------



## Unearthed (May 7, 2012)

Well he's acting pretty normal, but he looks so much worse now. Pretty much all his fins are gone. I guess only time will tell...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

pic?


----------



## Unearthed (May 7, 2012)

Well our buddy seems like he is going to be just fine. His top and bottom fins have actually started to regrow and appear like they may eventually look normal. The top half of his tail fell off, but is no longer discolored and looks OK. I don't think it will grow back, though. The wound on his head, which turned silver and looked pretty ugly, is healed.

Water changes and a little luck. No meds or anything special. :fish-in-a-bag:

Thanks everyone!


----------



## fishing for compliments (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello Unearthed,
I had almost exactly the same thing happen with my powder blue gourami yesterday. I came home to find him upside down, stuck in the upper level of a little Japanese pagoda. I had to actually pull it out of the tank to get him out. He has a large area on top of his head where all of the scales are gone, and some damage to his all of his fins on the tail end. He seemed pretty shocky for about an hour afterwards, but ate well last night and appears fine (although beat up) this morning. I came to this site to see if anyone recommended the use of meds to help him heal. Since your fish sounds like he is doing well, I'm going to hold off for the time being. Glad your fish is doing well!

I have four corydoras in the same tank and I have never had any problems with aggression, so don't plan to isolate. I don't see anyone going after his wounds either. Does anyone suggest otherwise? 
Thanks!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

water changes is all you need. and gravel vaccuming. keep the water clean and he'll heal in no time.


----------

